# Chump Change



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

Well, can't do squats. Can't do deads. Can't do bench correctly. So what to do when you're a gimpy little boy?

Well, how about a 2 day split. Accessory Bench and Accessory Sq/DL. Sounds boring, and it will be, but I can focus on building my ego if nothing else. The first bench day will focus triceps with some shoulders, the next will be vice versa. Also, this will be loosely based on the Prilepin Table, though I've nver established a 1RM on any of these lifts, nor will I ever. So here's the hodgepodge I did this morning that started this crackhead idea...

*70% Accessory Bench*

Basically, my lifts will be at 70% of what I assume my 1RM would be. I'll do 3-6 sets. Optimally, I'll do 24 total reps, but as long as I stay between 18-30 reps I'll be fine. Four lifts per session.

*Elbows Out Skulls*
3 sets of 5 with 135
2 sets of 4 with 140

*Dips*
3 sets of 8 with +90 (i had more)

*Pushdowns*
4 sets of 6 with the stack (machines bug me)

*Side Laterals*
3 sets of 3 with 45
2 sets of 10 with 25

And that's all she wrote.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

You poor boy! I feel for ya! Hope you dont go toooo cra-zie training like this! Good luck with it! and hope everything heAls super soon


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

I'm going to have pictures today.  I'll make them "legit" by the presence of a sign in hand that says, "Member of the atherjen Fan Club."


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

hope you get better quickly.


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I'm going to have pictures today.  I'll make them "legit" by the presence of a sign in hand that says, "Member of the atherjen Fan Club."



LOL

Good luck, man.  Dont do anything stupid in the gym and mess up your injuries again.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Damn... That really blows.  Have you seen the doctor again?  Cast?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

I got a stern lecture from the podiatrist about using my head. Still just wraps and a walking cast. He gave me the option of surgery. It would be healed forever but would carry a 6 month recovery. Or I can do 4 weeks in the wraps and cast. It will always give me lingering troubles but I'll be good in 4 weeks.

I've opted to go with 4 weeks. I'm too young to be out for 6 months. That's my opinion anyways.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Good luck with the journal SF. I really think that you're going to see some nice progress in your accessory lifts. So when you get back into bench/squat/DL you'll be stronger than ever.  



> I'm going to have pictures today.  I'll make them "legit" by the presence of a sign in hand that says, "Member of the atherjen Fan Club."


I am definitely looking forward to these. When are you going to post them?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Today! I know I said yesterday but I forgot about a meeting with a big customer. Silly me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

*70% Accessory Sq/DL Day*

*Hyperextensions*
2 sets of 5 with 130
8 sets of 1 with 130+ mini bands (lower back says ouch)

*SLDL!* (see below)
3 sets of 8 with 315

*Hamstring Curls*
4 sets of 6 with 200

*Decline Crunches*
3 sets of 8 with 145 (zercher-like)

OK so I have no problem bearing weight, it's moving whilst bearing weight that hurts. So I figured, "Cool." The next dilemma was that the walking cast and my Chucks are not even. The solution? Dropping a rubber 5lb plate on the floor under my uncasted foot! Worked marvelously and I didn't hurt myself!


----------



## X Ring (May 27, 2004)

Looks good man and I am very impressed with your determination and ability to work through this but take it easy you dont want to make surgery your only option!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, no real use of the foot/ankle until July 1. I fear surgery.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

yikes, if it was me Id be doing all the alternatives possible to avoid the surgery! out 6months, and Id ask to be put in my coffin, at least in heaven Id have a new foot to squat with!  

very creative on the SL deads!! just make sure it doesnt hurt, at all! or back off of them!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

I could not handle 6 months off my feet. Nevermind going stir crazy, the atrophy would be HORRIBLE. I'm wising up.  As long as I keep the walking cast on, my foot is locked in a pretty safe position. So my rule for the next 4 weeks is "Leave the damn thing on!"


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

*70% Accessory Bench*

More focus on the shoulders today.

*OH DB Press*
4 sets of 3 with 95
2 sets of 6 with 65

*Side Laterals*
4 sets of 6 with 30

*Front Raise*
2 sets of 4 with 35
3 sets of 6 with 30

*Dips*
6 sets of 3 with +100 (307lb for anyone counting)


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

nice DB press's!  hell. 95! nice! 
Im soo jealous of the dips too! wish I could add that much weight!  good work. 

*cough* pics *cough*


----------



## Rocco32 (May 28, 2004)

Wow, that is nice! I admire your determination SF. Good job.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

I know Jen, I'm sorry. I'm having a hell of a time locating the office digicam. It was on my desk yesterday and someone hijacked it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

OK, this bites ASS.

Going to see my brother this weekend, and my best friend will be in California for the weekend as well. And naturally they want to go lift since we haven't lifted together in ages. I just did bench work. Oh damn. I must control my urge to do squats or deads.


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

NO SQUATING!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

Damn man, awesome overhead DB pressing strength, really impressive bro. Keep up the hard work. 

For some reason I am missing your pics, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

Pics are coming, I swear. Took some good pics over the weekend with my brother and best friend. You guys will be amazed to see the shit my brother is doing these days. But I warn you now, do NOT say "you and your brother look alike." We don't, and anyone who says we do is insane and should be committed. 

Notes from the weekend. I SLDL'd a single of 505 and declined a single of 305. Big for me because I realized I can use declines to keep doing some form of benching without having to worry about leg drive.

The three of us are debating (and hopefully deciding today) whether to put together a powerlifting club since my dungeon will be completed by next weekend. We'll be setting days to workout, since it will be a commute for both of them (and that's provided my best friend moves back into the state) but we've got big plans.

So, pics soon, I promise. Look for the picture where I'm holding my official atherjen fan club membership card.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

Pics! OK, you were warned (I think) that this picture hype was all much ado about nothing, but here are a few samples I took of myself at the gym in Sacramento. I'm trying to talk my brother into not being internet-shy. If he isn't cool with it, I'll have to crop him from a few others. Anywho...

Here is my lame ass left shoulder and tricep...
Left Shoulder & Tri

And my equally lame, yet tattooed upon right shoulder and tricep...
Right Shoulder & Tri 

My half flexed left bicep! (Note the shitty insertion point of my pec)
Left Bicep

Same concept, right bicep...
Right Bicep

Poor light, close-up left delt...
Left Delt

More lighting troubles, but my trap peeked out to say hello...
Right Delt

And just for shits and giggles, my belly button tattoo sans belly ring since it hurts to wear it and lift...
Belly!

So, there's round one.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

so i have to ask what part of Cali are you in.  I go down there about once a month to visit my boy.  What gym were you at in Sacramento.  We may be moving there or he is in SAn Fran now, so maybe there just depends where he is with his job.  I love Sacramento though, well Roseville area actually.  Oh by the way, you are freaking hot!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

I actually live in Chico, but only for the last year. Before then I lived in Sac my whole life. The gym in question is Cal Family Fitness. I hate it but it's the closest thing to my brother's house.

And thanks, don't hear the "h" word too much.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

well you should    Yeah I totally love the area, I live in portland right now and sac is like portland but a way better location, better things to do and there is so much to do around the area!!  Plus better people


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Physique is looking solid SF, there's no doubt about that. I wish my bodyfat % was closer to yours.  

How much would you say you're weighing in those pics? Keep up the hard work man, good luck with that foot---how's it coming along?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Look great SF!  Job well done.  

(think I need to go downstairs on my computer...can't see the last belly pic.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2004)

Great pics! Good to put a face to the name


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice Pictures!! I like the belly- it's sexy


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

I weighed 207 the last time I stepped on a scale. That was about a week ago. My bodyfat, according to bioimpedance(i know, it's not totally accurate), is 8%. So add the whole "real life" perspective and I'm probably more like 10 or 11.

The foot is coming along nicely. Few more weeks to go before I can get back into something really solid.

On a wholly unrelated note, my best friend (who does construction) has shown some interest in moving back to California. And my brother already lives in California. So the idea of the 3 of us creating a powerlifting club in my small dungeon may yet happen.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

If you create a club, just make sure to cover your ass incase someone gets hurt.  So many fucksticks are sue happy these days.  

Lookin good man, and I am betting you are pretty close to 8-9%, I dont see any fat on you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

So many hot guys on this damn website


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Something I hadn't thought of PreMier. But a definite "must have" if the club grows to the 8-10 guys I'm hoping for.

 greeky, that's a case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

> So many hot guys on this damn website


Strong, hot guys.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Strong, hot guys.


who said you were included?  

wannabe!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out how the word "hot" got into my journal and was used in reference to me?

 Or maybe my master plan to unleash "Love SF Virus" on the world has finally begun to take hold!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

> who said you were included?
> 
> wannabe!


I did, I am doing Westside.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

yep.  the ladies know what they're talking about.  you're a definite hottie.   

glad to hear your foot's getting better.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Nothing, and I mean nothing, helps a guy get motivated to recover and get back on track than beautiful ladies such as yourselves throwing out compliments. They are much appreciated. I really, really, hope to impress you all in the near future.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

*85% Bench Work*

 OK so, once again, using Prilepin's Table, working in the 85% zone. The idea is to do 2-4 reps per set. Ideal total reps being 15, though 10-20 is good.

*Decline Bench*
 3 sets of 2 with 255
 3 sets of 4 with 225

*Dips*
 6 sets of 2 with +100

*Skullcrushers*
 4 sets of 3 with 140

 Called it a day. Was supposed to get a 4th lift in and do some shoulders, but they got work on decline and dips. Getting way too impatient with the healing process.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

So SF,
What happened?  How did you hurt your leg?  Sucks rope not to be able to train the way you want to!  Best of luck healing!!
-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

I was backing out of the rack to get situated for squats and I stepped on my left foot weird and sprained it. Then I was stupid and instead of just doing a bench meet, I tried to squat light just so I'd have a total. So when I started pushing out on my feet to get out of the hole, my foot "tweaked" and that's where I am today.

 It's never going to fully heal but it will be usable again in a couple weeks.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

Holy moly!
Not good... although I can relate... the last P/L meet I entered was 3 weeks after my shoulder surgery.  It was a state qualifying meet... I had to have something on bench, so I went light... tore my shoulder up and then some!  After that, I pretty much quit lifting seriously, and never really did bench again (until now).  At this point, I've realized that the majority of my hesitance on bench is psychological....
Why do you say that it will never fully heal?  Is that what the Dr. said?  My Dr. said that I would never be able to bench over 200.... never is a very long time (LOL).
-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, the doc said it would never fully heal but it would be "normal." I can live with that. If I have to deal with aches and creaks, but get back to it in a couple weeks, that's no problem at all.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

You just need some TLC


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## stencil (Jun 2, 2004)

Awww yeah, a little love in the house!

Keep at it, SF. Are you taking anything to help the healing process?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope. Just my usual regimen of N-Large and ZMA. I asked the doctor for a double dose of Andrea, but he hasn't faxed anything over so far.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

*85% Accessory Sq/DL*

 Well, I was going to stick with my plan for reps and such, but on the Good AMs I got a bit carried away.

*Good AMs* (real narrow stance, big arch)
 3 sets of 4 with 205
 245x1
 275x1 (this is a PR, I'm pretty sure)

*Ghetto Reverse Hyper*
 4 sets of 3 with 120db and minis (this was a bitch, thanks Mr. Cast)

*Hyperextensions of Death*
 1 set of 73 with 60 

 On a personal note, I fought temptation today. I wanted so badly to take the walking cast off, widen my stance, and shoot for a 300+ Good AM. But alas, self control was strong today.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Good AM's the same as good mornings?  Good thing to keep a little control.  Dont want to be in that cast for too long.  I like the names, "Hyperextensions of Death" LOL


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah, they're good mornings. And yeah, I'm dying to get out of this cast. First day it's off I'm soaking it with gasoline and torching it!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

That would make a great avitar, a burning cast


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

I get a lot of shit about my bench not being in the same ballpark as my squat and dead. I figured I'd post the lifts Chuck Vogelpohl nailed at the Arnold Classic this year, since he's pretty much what I aspire to be.

 Squat: 992
 Bench: 363
 Deadlift: 815


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey sexy SF!!!!  Thanks for hte good words    You rock and I think you need to put yoru sexy pics as your AVI.  Soon you will be working out like you want, be patient or you won't be squatting anything


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2004)

> Squat: 992
> Bench: 363
> Deadlift: 815


Ouch! Those are some crazy lifts.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey there cutie!!! I agree with Shortstuff- YOU need to be your avatar!! 

Oh, and that double dose is on it's way  .  Hope your feeling better


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Ouch! Those are some crazy lifts.


 The scary thing about Chuck Vogelpohl, aside from the absolute animal attitude he has around weights, is that he weighs less than 220lb. He's the first (and maybe the only) guy under the 275 class to have squatted over 1000lb in competition. And deadlifting 815 AFTER squatting 990+ is fucking ridiculous. He is truly my hero in this sport.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

*ME Vanity Day*

 Wanted to do some stuff I don't do much.

*Shrugs*
 2 warmup sets with 225
 3 sets of 6 with 405
 2 sets of 3 with 455
 1 set of 1 with 495

*Curls* (in the squat rack!)
 135x5
 165x2
 95x8

*Pec Deck*
 4 sets of 8 with the stack (240)

*Pushups/Situps Superset*
 212/87 (abs eat balls)

*Forearm Rope Curl Thing*
 4 total trips with a 45 on the end (fuck, forearms burn like hell)

 And that was that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Why do I always have to shrink the hell out of my avatars or kill the quality for them fit? But everyone seems to have no troubles.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey SF,
Good lifts dude!  Be patient with the cast!  Come on... all in due time... you're only 20 ish... you got PLENTY of time to hit the even bigger weights.  I can't imagine ANYONE would give you crap about your bench.  Hell... ALL of your lifts are great.  I'd like to see THEM pull a 600 dead... HA!

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, about 12 days to go before this thing comes off. Then I figure a good week or two to get used to life with 2 feet again. And then it's time to get nuts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, I'm a total gimp with graphics. If someone can take this avatars original image (in my gallery) and make it avatar-able, I'd really appreciate it. Otherwise, this is the best I could come up with.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have no idea how to do that, Jen always has to do mine, check with her though- I'm sure she'll be able to either tell you how or do it for ya!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Andrea. 

 OK so it's poll time for the lovely ladies of IM! From my pics it becomes apparent I have no hair! So which do you lovely ladies prefer:

 1) Short, neat hair and a trim beard.
 2) Shaved head and goatee.

 My hair is on the brink of needing a fresh shave, so I have to decide fast. Thanks!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

short neat hair, it is fun to play with


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Short, neat hair with a beard or goatee?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

goatee, beard is too old manish, goatees are hot


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 7, 2004)

Depends on the guy IMO.  I think bald heads are sexy on a lot of guys but if their bald a goatee is a MUST.   But, I'm also a fan of hair- long or short, I don't really care as long as it's pullable!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

 As I am castless, I decided to return to some usual work. I'm still wrapped nicely and still cant do squats or deadlifts for another 2 wees, but I will improvise. The cast, for the record, was BBQ'd on Saturday and pictures are forthcoming.

*Decline Bench* (extra close grip)
 45x5
 95x3
 135x3
 155x3
 185x3
 205x3
 225x3
 255x1
 275x1
 295x1

*3 Board Decline Press* (wide grip)
 315x1
 335x1

*4 Board Decline Press*
 345x1

*6 Board Press*
 365x1
 375x0

*4" Decline Rack Lockouts*
 6 sets of 3 with 375

*Close-grip Bench* (no arch, no leg drive)
 5 sets of 2 with 205

*Upright Rows/DB Uprights Superset* (supersets are for punks, these things suck)
 145/70x8
 165/80x7
 185/100x4/3

 That was that. Good day I thought. Supersets are for the birds. I don't think I'll ever do those stupid things again. Or maybe it's that I hate uprights. Or maybe a combination of the two. Who knows.

 And for the record, it took me 24 minutes to get through this morning.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

Awesome WO SF!!  I am so frustrated with my bench press.  I can't get higher...  I am not sure what to do!    

As far as your hair I say SHAVE IT!!  I LOVE a big muscular HOT bald guy with some facial hair!  Please see pic of my bf in my gallery.  NO full beard though... a goatee is good!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Your bench will get there. Triceps, triceps, triceps! And thank you very much. I think the general idea favors the goatee and there's a tossup about the hair.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Be gentle SF don't hurt that pretty body of yours so you can't dance and play    Guess what I am going to be in Roseville and Folsom on Sunday    Wish I had more time and I would totally try and hang with yah    WIll be thinking about our hans and franz though


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

No time? For me even? Well then I insist you promise next time we get to at least have lunch.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

k sounds like a plan stan    I wish I could but I have so many I am going to go see it is going to be one of those trips.  You should drive into the city sometime


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Tell me when and it's no problem.  Have a good night hotstuff.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

you too I am off to bed, i am pooped, another final calls my name tomorrow night, wish me luck


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Your bench will get there. Triceps, triceps, triceps! And thank you very much. I think the general idea favors the goatee and there's a tossup about the hair.


What do you mean about the triceps?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Wake up mister sac hottie


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies!

 Sapphire, strengthening your triceps will increase your bench. That's all I meant.

 And good morning hotstuff, final over with?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Part one of the finals is over, only two more and the 21 page presentation to go.    after tomorrow I will be ready to party!!!!!!!!!!  Question, do you work or go to school???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

I own a company that does investing for small businesses and their employees. Sort of like 401k, but we aren't a pre-tax deduction. I am a college dropout. Went for about 4 semesters and had to heed the call of the dotcoms.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh that is cool, I know a lot of people who have they are more successful is striking out on their own.  You follow to your own drummer.    But that is sweet that you own your own company.  People would die to be in your position.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

*Squat (rehab) Day*

 Well, this is the recipe for about two weeks.

*Squats* (narrow stance)
 45x3
 95x1
 105x1
 135x1
 155x1
 185x1
 205x1
 225x1 (4 singles at this weight)

 Foot wasn't hurting or anything, but I was real hesitant. Did singles with 225. Hamstrings are very unhappy about not being allowed to squat for awhile.

*SLDL* (high/low)
 10 sets of 1 with 415

*Hamstring Curls*
 4 sets of 6 with 250

*Bentover BB Rows*
 3 sets of 5 with 275
 2 sets of 5 with 295

*Chins*
 2 sets of 10 with +45

 Slowly but surely.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Your workouts are killer.  I will definitely have to try them sometime


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn SF, good luck getting back to 100%. Definitely good to see you taking it easy. I have a tendency to try and fight through injuries.  




> Your workouts are killer. I will definitely have to try them sometime


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Sapphire, strengthening your triceps will increase your bench. That's all I meant.
> 
> And good morning hotstuff, final over with?


Really??  Hmmm I thought bench was mostly chest....


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

When you bench with your elbows out with a bodybuilding form, your chest's primary function will be to get the bar the first 4" or so off your chest at which point your shoulders have reached their end position and your triceps must push the weight the rest of the way.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Interesting, makes sense.  I did triceps tonight... shoulders too.  My shoulders are sore already...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning my california hottie    So one more day and I am on a place to cali myself    How things haning over there.  Oh and I so do not believe a guy like you is single.  I think the girls must have something wrong with their heads over there


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

If your single you must be fighting them off with sticks!!   Oh, and Good Morning!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

If I was fighting them off with sticks, they surely wouldn't be as gorgeous as you lovely ladies. But sadly, I'm not fighting anyone off, gorgeous or otherwise.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

*Rare Lunchtime Bench Assistance Day*

 Morning meetings. Yay. Here goes my abbreviated and yet insane accessory work.

*6" Lockouts*
 8 sets of 3 with 410

*BB Military Press* (sitting on a swiss ball  )
 3 sets of 4 with 155
 2 sets of 6 with 135 (holy no balance, batman)

*Bench of Death*
 1 set of 142 with 105 (that's a BoD PR)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

*Deadlift Rehab Day*

 Figured that since my Squat and Dead days were going to be real light for awhile that a rest day wasn't necessary. Plus, I woke up real early and was wide awake, and drinking coffee is only cool for so long.

*Sumo Deadlifts*
 95x3
 95x3
 135x3
 155x1
 185x1
 205x1
 225x1 (4 sets of singles)

 Foot actually started aching a bit at the end, nothing severe, just a small throb to tell me "stop."

*Hypers* (doubled minis)
 1 set of 6

 Ankle was not pleased with this. Decided to not do anything else that required stressing the ankle or pushing out on feet. 

*Good AMs* (feet right next to each other, back arched madly)
 4 sets of 6 with 155

 Good day.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

 Well, this makes a solid week of training. I will enjoy the weekend. 

*Close-grip Incline* 
 45x5
 95x3
 115x3
 135x3
 165x1
 185x1
 205x1
 225x1
 245x0 (incline eats balls  )

*Dips*
 8 sets of 2 with +105
 1 set of 26 with +40

*Band Pushdowns*
 3 sets of 50

*V-Bar Pulldowns*
 3 sets of 12 with 210


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome w/o! I can't imagine doing Dips with that much weight! Hows the ankle after this week?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

It is feeling better. I can walk around all day and it doesn't hurt any. It got a little mad doing deads yesterday but that disappeared quick. I'm going to leave it wrapped and be cautious for another 2 weeks since I took the cast off a week early.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

I gotta agrre with the other girls.. I dont understand what is wrong with those CA chicks!!       You are a cutie!   


Oh yeah!  Hi !!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey bebe.  

 Actually, much to my delight, I have a date tomorrow. Must be all the good karma you beautiful ladies are throwing my way.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

I bet she's a hottie!! Where are you taking her?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

Dinner at a Jazz club type place.

 They have jazz bands play and sometimes have Sinatra-style singers on a stage and it's surrounded by tables for folks eating food and having cocktails.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

Have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

She really is gorgeous. Stands about 5'4 (I'm 6'4  ) and weighs (I'm guessing) about 110. She also deadlifts 245lb, works out in the mornings when I do and told me she started making mornings a regular thing after she saw me. Silly me. Had I any clue what I was doing, I would have talked to her much sooner.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome!!!  Have a good time Sweetie!  We want all the details on Sunday!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Dinner at a Jazz club type place.
> 
> They have jazz bands play and sometimes have Sinatra-style singers on a stage and it's surrounded by tables for folks eating food and having cocktails.


Thats so pimp.  There used to be a place around here called The Cabanna Club like that.  Sadly they went under, and nothing has risin to take its spot.

Do I smell a business venture..?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Afternoon all! 

 So the weekend was well spent. Date went well. Ate some awesome seafood, listened to some really good jazz band. Their drummer was absolutely incredible. Talked forever. Drove to nearby Lake Oroville (which is really pretty despite the shithole that is the city of Oroville surrounding it) to watch the sunrise and left her tucked in sometime around 6:30ish.

 I'm cooking dinner for her tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats on the menu?  I hope you can cook!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm going to throw tritips on the BBQ. They've been marinating in Basque Norte sauce since lunch. As for side dishes, I don't have a clue and plan to scramble through the grocery store after work.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Asparagus goes good with tri-tip.  Toss some on a cooking sheet, with some kosher salt(tiny bit), some olive oil, pepper, adn then some of that stringy parmisan to melt on top.  Looks pretty, and tastes great.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Hrm, I'm not an asparagus fan, but that sounds like a badass side. I'm going to give that a run.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

*Squat Day*

 Life is good. Trying out some new training ideas for a while.

*Warmup Squats* (no box)
 sets of 3 up to 315 (all triples)

*Box Squats*
 345x1
 375x1
 405x1 (no pain whatsoever)

 Called squats early. No pain or discomfort at all.

*Conventional Rack Pulls* (plates about 8" up)
 sets of 2 up to 465 (all doubles)

 And that was that. This idea will work much better when I can go balls out on the squats, but I plan to try that next week.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice squats!

Careful with that ankle, next week... youve only been out of your cast for what, like 2 weeks now?

Are you just using a wrap on your ankle?  Ya might want to try an air cast... i think you can buy them at CVS.  I used one when i screwed up my ankles a few years ago, theyre nearly as solid as a real cast, but removable.  You can walk in them rather easily too.  Might be good during squats, so you dont roll your ankle.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'll definitely play it by feel. I was happy that after about 13 sets of triples and a few sets of singles on the box that it felt as good as normal. It could be sore as hell tomorrow, so I'll definitely be taking it easy and letting the foot and ankle do the dictating.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

What a sweetie you are...making her dinner!  Very romantic, she is a lucky girl. HAve fun Hun!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2004)

Good luck with that dinner, I am sure that things will go well. 

Squats look awesome man, nice to see a good solid pain-free session. Probably  good for you mentally as well. Rack pulls also look solid.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

The dinner was good. Food is always good. We went to the movies afterwards to watch Harry Potter. I'm going to go to the movies again tonight so I can actually see the movie.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

lots of necking going on, I take it???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

Let me know how the new Harry Potter is?  I always thought I'd hate those movies but my brother talked me into watching all of 'em and I actually like them.  

Glad you enjoyed your date!! Do you think you'll be seeing her again soon?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

oh good!  the hottie has a hottie.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going to see her again Friday night briefly. I'm now neck deep in the moving process. Paperwork and everything has been finalized on my house and I plan to be officially moved in by Saturday. She's going to stop by Friday to bring me food. 

 Hopefully Saturday I'll get to really see her again.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going to start keeping and archiving my workout logs on my personal website. Discussions and links to the journal will still happen here, though. And I'm not leaving either. I just realized I post to 4 forums as well as get tracked by family members, so having one centralized workout log seems to make sense.

http://www.webbtrain.us/journal is where it will be.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2004)

I like the new journal layout, bro. I definitely think that you should still posts your workouts here, though.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah me too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

 Got bit by a spider in the shower today. So I killed that son of a bitch.  Ordered a bench shirt last night. "But SF, you don't compete, why the shirt?"  

 So yeah, I'm going to compete in the Regional Championships in November. And I'm going to be in the 198s and I'm going to win.

*Close-grip Bench*
 45x3
 95x3
 135x3
 165x3
 185x3
 205x3
 225x2 (ack)

*Decline Skullcrushers*
 3 sets of 5 with 115
 2 sets of 5 with 135

*Dips*
 8 sets of 2 with +100
 2 sets of 1 with +105

 And I'm spent. Oh, the new Harry Potter movie is the best so far.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey plan sounds good about workout log, so you are going to compete hmmmmmmmmmmm,   Sounds awesome, so how ar eyou doing this fine HOT morning.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

It's insanely hot. It hit 100 degrees up here the last couple of days. I'm dandy, though.  How're you hotstuff?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

I am wonderful, just woke up    WOW this is what it is like to do nothing    I am good, we are getting down here also, been around 90-95 and so am super glad everyone down here has air-conditioning.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, and with you there, it's even hotter.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

What kind of spider?  Thats the only thing I fear... 

Thats kick ass you are going to compete.  Good luck with that


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm scared shitless of spiders. This thing was tiny and brownish. I killed that little bastard though!

 Yeah, since the dungeon will be officially re-opened for business, and my brother is going to come up and train with me, we decided we want to compete. He's a 275lb lifter though. So luckily I don't have to beat him to win.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 16, 2004)

That's awesome man! Good luck. So do you practice with the bench shirt? Are you allowed to wear elbow wraps when competing?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Not sure about elbow wraps. Not sure if my bench shirt is even legal yet. I haven't seen the rules for the meet. I imagine I'll work with whatever I'm allowed to, though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 16, 2004)

Good luck! Oh, and what is harder, box squats or regular squats?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Probably box squats. On regular full squats you get the stretch reflext at the bottom. With box squats you pause on the box which breaks the concentric-eccentric chain.

 But the strength difference really isn't that extreme usually.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 17, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

*Cambered Bar Squats* (narrow stance, Inzer on, went until I hit parallel)
 sets of 3 up to 425

 That might be a 3RM, especially squatting narrow.

*Sumo Deadlifts* (Inzer on)
 135x5
 225x3
 315x1
 365x1
 405x1
 455x1
 495x1 (should have stopped here)
 500x1 (  )

 No pain, but pulling with the Inzer on allows me to put less strain on my foot. Well, less strain than holding 500lb. And yes, I just wanted to do 500, the little 2.5's are soooo cute.

*Hyperextensions* 
 4 sets of 6 with 120

*T-Bar Rows* (the number is 45lb plates)
 2 sets of 7 with 4
 2 sets of 5 with 6

 And I'm damn near feeling back to normal.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 17, 2004)

> And I'm damn near feeling back to normal.


Awesome man, I love following these journals you have a large part in,  They are so interesting, 2 more weeks up I go westside


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better SF!!!  Your workouts are awesome!!  Not P/RR/S but still pretty good!   

Yeah yeah I know Westside


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 17, 2004)

And I'd say P/RR/S is no Westside.  But we all have our own goals, and Westside is what's best for mine. I don't knock anyone's program. Well, unless it's insanely outlandish. But I haven't seen any of those around IM.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

You are right.. everybody's goals are different.  I am more interested in improving my body... not so much gaining strength.  I was just teasing you really!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 17, 2004)

I know you're teasing, dahhling. You tease me everyday. When you don't try, your avatar does. It's enough to drive a young man crazy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 17, 2004)

Ouch man, workouts are definitely looking solid. Couple of questions, I missed something, what's an Inzer? 

Also, how do you hold the weight on your hyperextensions? 

Keep it up!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 18, 2004)

Morning Cutie  .  So your going to compete huh??????????? I'm sure you'll do awesome  .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

Inzer squat suit. And I load the weight on a ez curl bar and it sits in the crook of my elbow.

 Thanks Andrea, I'm going to work hard.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 18, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

 So, I'm not too unhappy.

*Bench* (close grip)
 45x5
 95x5
 135x3
 165x3
 185x1
 205x1
 225x1
 245x1

*3 Board Press* (wide grip)
 275x1

*4 Board Press*
 285x1

*6 Board Press*
 305x1
 315x1 (PR?)

*4" Lockouts*
 335x1
 355x1
 375x1
 395x1
 405x0 (argh flagglesplat!)

*Rack Strippers*
 3 sets of 6 with 135 

 Rack Strippers are weird. Not at all what I expected. Feels a lot like a Military Press.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

*Squat Day*

 The dungeon is back. And it made its presence known.

*Romanian Deads* (for a 5RM, used as a warmup)
 sets of 5 up to 365

*Box Squats* (14" is just below parallel)
 405x1
 455x1
 495x1 (needed to slow down)
 525x1
545x1

*Reverse Hyper*
 3 sets of 8 with 200


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2004)

> Rack Strippers
> 3 sets of 6 with 135


This sounds like a some kind of big-boobed stripper, lol. What kind of exercise is this? 




> Reverse Hyper
> 3 sets of 8 with 200


Ouch, thats a lotta' weight. Keep it up!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

A rack stripper is hard to describe. Imagine holding a bar against the side of the rack at chest level and then stepping back so you're leaning into the rack. Then you push into and up the rack (it will strip the paint, hence the title). But it feels like a military press with bad leverage.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I know you're teasing, dahhling. You tease me everyday. When you don't try, your avatar does. It's enough to drive a young man crazy.


    

How's the new hot chickie???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, the moving business got so hectic I didn't get to see her as much as I'd hoped. The movers truck was much smaller than they claimed and things just went awry from there. She's coming over tonight. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

 Hate working out in the day. It's so fucking hot afterwards.

*Flat DB Bench*
 45x10
 55x5
 65x5
 75x5
 95x5
 120x5

 I have fucking nailed down my benching form. I just hope I can carry it over to regular bench. I had no shoulder rotation, my ROM was incredibly shorter just by keeping my upper back tight. I could have killed beter than 120s if I had anything bigger.

*Band Pushdowns*
 4 sets of 6 with the strong bands

*Side Lateral/Front Raise*
 7 sets of 3 with 50/40

*Bentover BB Row*
 3 sets of 8 with 225
 2 sets of 4 with 295
 4 sets of 1 with 350


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy crap, nice DB presses.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 22, 2004)

The best part of the pressing for me was finding my groove. I'm really hoping I can carry that over to normal bench. If I can, I'm predicting very good things.

 OK, so November 13. Regional Championships. Here are my goals:

 Weight: 198 (on the fucking button)
 Squat: 675
 Bench: 405
 Deadlift: 705

 That would be a sanctioned total of 1785. For the record, that is an Elite total.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, thats a big jump in weight...  However I dont doubt that you can do it.  Good luck


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 22, 2004)

They're lofty goals, that's for sure. It will take a lot of hard work and a little bit of luck. But with the dungeon back, the hard work part is easy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2004)

> OK, so November 13. Regional Championships. Here are my goals:
> 
> Weight: 198 (on the fucking button)
> Squat: 675
> ...


Wow, wow, wow. That's all I have to say. I know that you're capable of these lifts SF, with your kind of knowledge and balls to the wall style of training, I think all 3 of these are in your reach. But I think the most important thing for you is to stay injury-free! Good luck.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 23, 2004)

The whole level of intensity has exploded since moving. Like I said, lots of hard work and a bit of good luck. And I've got the hard work bit covered.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey SF!!!    sorry haven't been around much been getting into the swing of things with my new schedule this summer.  So having fun being able to to do real workouts   

Oh I saw you worked with E*Trade, what location were you at???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi hotstuff. 

 Hope things are getting back to normal for you. I worked on White Rock Rd in Rancho Cordova when I worked for E*Trade.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that off the 50??  Darren and a bunch of his friends used to work for E*Trade also.....

So how is the dating scene???


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2004)

I know it's not posted yet, but congrats on the INSANE bench PR. It's amazing what a bench shirt can do.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 24, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

 Swapped some days around. Got my new bench shirt and HAD to try it out. It went very well, almost unreal, and very hard to believe.

*Flat Bench* (wide grip, Inzer Blast on)
 185xnt (nt = no touch)
 225xnt
 275xnt
 315xnt
 345xnt
360x1

 That's a fucking *HUGE* PR for me. MY best in the last year was 275. Granted the shirt helped, but that's a 95lb jump. That's just insane. So let me clarify the no touch stuff. 315 and 345 got within a few inches of my chest but simply would not touch. So it's not like they were all missed reps, I had to lock the weight out still. Everything prior was odd. It started out going nowhere near my chest and just gradually got closer until (finally) 360 touched.

*Close-grip Decline* (no shirt, and btw it is a BITCH taking the shirt off)
 3 sets of 5 with 225

*Incline DB Press* (parallel grip to keep the elbows tucked)
 4 sets of 6 with 95

 So, my first impression of a bench shirt:

 1) They are fucking TIGHT. Hard as hell to get it on and off without help. And it pinched te hell out of me right under my armpits.
 2) I love this thing. It makes my bench goal seem so much more realistic.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, it can be a pain taking them on and off.

I have some friends that powerlift and if you really practice with the shirt and get your technique down with it you can lift about 100lbs more on the bench than without it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 24, 2004)

How long ago and in what department? I was there around 1998-2000. I'd definitely know them if they were in network operations or engineering.

 The dating scene? Well, she's no hotstuff, but she's a lovely person. I just wish I could see her more. 



			
				shortstuff said:
			
		

> Is that off the 50??  Darren and a bunch of his friends used to work for E*Trade also.....
> 
> So how is the dating scene???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, it can be a pain taking them on and off.
> 
> I have some friends that powerlift and if you really practice with the shirt and get your technique down with it you can lift about 100lbs more on the bench than without it.


 Yeah I bought the cheapest shirt Inzer sells, figuring it would be more of a stabilizer than anything else. And I'm curious now if I didn't measure correctly, but it was nuts.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

No, you probably measured correctly.  It should be really hard to get on.  One of my freinds is 6'2" 315lbs...the guy is huge.  You should see what it is like gettign a bench shirt on a buy with a back as big as his!  SHIT!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

 Here a PR, there a PR, everywhere a PR...

*Good AMs* (Inzer suit and erector shirt on, warmup to 3RM)
 135x5
 165x3
 185x3
 205x3
 225x3
 255x3
265x3

*Rack Pulls* (6" up)
 405x1
 445x1
 475x1
 495x1
 525x1
 555x1
 585x1
 605x1
 635x1
655x1

*Reverse Hyper*
 3 sets of 8 with 205

*Hyperextensions* (with minis)
 2 sets of 12 with 40


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Great bench buddy! That's just amazing. Congrats on all your other PR's as well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2004)

Damn SF, you pulled 655 only 6" off the floor? That's insane. Keep up the hard work man. Really impressive. Did you do these sumo style?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, extra sumo style. I had room on the floor to spread out and not worry about crushing my feet, and I used it. I also had the Inzer all strapped up, and the erector shirt is awesome for keeping your back in line and not allowing you to round. I don't think it helps move weight any, but it certainly helps keep your form good.

 I'm going to have to do some extended ROM work the next few weeks to help get off the floor. I've apparently got enough lockout strength to hit a big PR.

 Thanks rock. I was EXTREMELY pleased with the benching.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

SF, was wondering.  Do you do your Good mornings roundback style or flat back or do you clycle the two in at different times?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 27, 2004)

Generally I do them with a big arch in my back, similar to squatting. It limits the ROM, but I am afraid to let my back go flat, and especially of letting it round.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 28, 2004)

*Squat Day*

 Fcuked up workout today. Emergency server paged me mid-workout, basically saying all hell was breaking loose. Turns out the lovely cocksuckers at PG&E fried my Air Conditioning unit. Naturally a room filled with computers and assorted hardware doesn't like being in a hot room. Blah. Fuckem. They've already been invoiced for the new hardware and lost revenue.

 I also used chains for the first time this morning. 120lbs. worth. It. Was. HELL.

*Speed Deads*
 8 sets of 2 with 315 (spot on speed, the Inzer rules)

*Box Squats* (minis and 120lbs of chains)
 225x1 (holy FUCK)
 255x1
 275x1
 315x1

 At this point the phone rang and I was angry. 315+120 in chains was 435 at lockout, plus the resistance the bands were constantly adding. I would estimate lockout was comparable to 500lb. I don't know how much more I had in me. Bands have a funny way of exponentially adding resistance as you add more weight. In other words, if 315 on the bar equalled 500, 335 on the bar would have totalled closer to 550. I'm pleaed though. Looking forward to getting back in tomorrow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2004)

Ouch, chains sound painful. I am happy with regular raw training at this point.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey SF  .  I don't know what any of that stuff means regarding your workout, (chains, etc. (never used chains working out before  ) but I'm sure your doing awesome!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 29, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

 I measured my arms this morning after I got up and had a cup of joe. It was funny. Just dnagling there at my side they were 16". If I flex my bicep they're 16.5. If I flex my triceps, they're 17 and 1/16. I think that rules. But then, I'm not really a size-oriented person, so I suppose in the big picture it doesn't really matter.

*Chest Supported Rows* (# of plates)
 3 sets of 6 with 4
 2 sets of 4 with 5
 2 sets of 4 with 6

*Military Press*
 3 sets of 8 with 165

*DB Rows*
 5 sets of 5 with 100s (rawr?)

*Bench of Death*
 105x103 (thats POUNDSxREPS)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 1, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

 

*Ab Pulldowns* (using the bands for resistance)
 5 sets of 15

*Box Squats* (narrow stance, Inzer on, until I hit parallel)
 135x5
 185x5
 225x5
 275x5
 315x5

*Conventional Deadlifts* (Inzer on)
 345x1
 375x1
 405x1
 425x1
 455x1
 475x1
 505x1
 525x1
555x1
 575x0 (not budging)
 565x0 (burned out at 575)

*Hyperextensions* (with bands)
 4 sets of 15 with 40

 Nice 5lb PR on conventional deads. So far I'm really liking this routine setup. I feel really loose when I get to my main lift and so far I'm hitting good lifts each session.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 1, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I measured my arms this morning after I got up and had a cup of joe. It was funny. Just dnagling there at my side they were 16". If I flex my bicep they're 16.5. If I flex my triceps, they're 17 and 1/16. I think that rules. But then, I'm not really a size-oriented person, so I suppose in the big picture it doesn't really matter.
> 
> *Bench of Death*
> 105x103 (thats POUNDSxREPS)


Arm size is great SF! You would think that you were a curl jockey, lol. Awesome job on the bench of death too. Absolutely insane amount of reps. 

Nice work on the 555 as well. Keep it up! 

BTW, about the first exercise for reps serving as a warmup, and then moving onto the main lift, I agree, I absolutely love doing that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, I figure, I can start low and progress slowly and do deadlifts for 45 minutes. Or I can warmup with a similar motion, start in the middle and get two lifts done in 45 minutes. Seemed like an easy choice to me.

  555 was very nice. I'm SLOW off the floor. I really need to dedicate some time to speed work and/or extended ROM work.

 For the record, the ROM using a conventional stance is about 8" more than using a sumo stance. I do use a pretty extreme sumo stance, in all fairness. Gotta love long legs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, lol, I always forget how tall you are bro. Also, about the extended ROM work, that's what I would do. Platform deadlifts shot my strength off the floor up like crazy. Now I can move pretty much anything (within reason obviously) it's after that that I struggle with.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 2, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Elbows Out Skulls*
 5 sets of 5 with 135

*Bench* (shirt on, with bands)
 205xNT
 225xNT
 245xNT
 275x1
 295x1
 315x1
 335x0
325x1

 Wow, bands pulled the weight down enough I could pull smaller weights down to my chest before the pop.

*Close-grip Decline* (no more shirt or bands)
 6 sets of 4 with 205

 Hate working out in the afternoon. The dungeon was about 120 degrees and I'm as dehydrated as a bodybuilder.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

> The dungeon was about 120 degrees and I'm as dehydrated as a bodybuilder.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey, nice showing at your comp, P. Really sported a great physique.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

*Squat Day*

 Working on blowing out my squat.

*Platform Deads* (6" elevated)
 315x3
 405x3
 3 sets of 3 with 455

*Cambered Bar Squats* (12" box, 4-5" below parallel)
 455x1
 475x1
 495x1
 505x1
 525x0

*Reverse Hyper* (added mini bands)
 4 sets of 12 with 185


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 5, 2004)

Wow, cambered-bar squats? That's interesting? What is the benefit of doing them? I am not at all familiar with them. Awesome job on the hypers. I am confused though, because 4 sets of 12 with 185 sounds nearly impossible. Did the mini bands make it easier? And how did you hold 185? Ouch.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

Reverse Hyper. Imagine doing a hyper extension where your upper body was stabilized and the motion came from the waist down. And no, the bands certainly didn't make it any easier. I'll see if I can hunt down an image or video of a reverse hyper.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's a crappy image of a reverse hyper.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

And here is the cambered squat bar. It basically lowers the center of gravity on you and makes you emulate the same form between squat and deadlift a little better.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> And here is the cambered squat bar. It basically lowers the center of gravity on you and makes you emulate the same form between squat and deadlift a little better.


thing is brutal.  ever try a safety squat bar?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

I never bought one and I've never encountered a gym that has one. Are they evil? I'm always up for new things.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I never bought one and I've never encountered a gym that has one. Are they evil? I'm always up for new things.


yeah, I like the safety squat bar a lot.  you can rest it up high on your traps an dsit real low with it and almost completely upright.

You never bought one??  Do you own your own cambered sqaut bar?  Ever bench with a cambered bar?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

Almost two years ago I bought a lot of equipment from elitefts. 

 I've never benched with a cambered bar, but I've read some journals from guys who think it's an awesome addition to their routines. So much left to buy, will it ever end?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Almost two years ago I bought a lot of equipment from elitefts.
> 
> I've never benched with a cambered bar, but I've read some journals from guys who think it's an awesome addition to their routines. So much left to buy, will it ever end?


Were do you store this stuff when you buy it?  Unless you workout at home?  Do you buy this stuff and lug it to the gym when you need it?  Have you deadlifted with a trap bar yet?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Were do you store this stuff when you buy it? Unless you workout at home? Do you buy this stuff and lug it to the gym when you need it? Have you deadlifted with a trap bar yet?


 SF has his own dungeon


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Mono. 

 P, I have a "tuffshed" in the backyard at home that serves as my dungeon. I had it in Sacramento, but went without when I moved north until recently when I got a new house.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

 The 405 bench in November will be mine. Oh yes, it WILL be mine. 

*Speed Bench* (with minibands)
 8 sets of 3 with 165

*OH DB Press* (on swiss ball)
 2 sets of 15 with 70

*Bentover BB Row*
 4 sets of 6 with 325


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2004)

> Bentover BB Row
> 4 sets of 6 with 325


Damn man, insane sets of BB rows!  You're strength is going through the roof, I can't get over it. What kind of grip/form did you use?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm using a 90 degree angle at my hips , using my wide bench grip and basically reversing my bench motion.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> *Bentover BB Row*
> 4 sets of 6 with 325


 WTF!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

Perhaps you guys would like a picture of what I'm doing. The ROM is minimalized and the lift is simply meant to carryover to bench. I've done singles with 405 before, using my form.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Pics are always appreciated... helps me with my own lifts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 8, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

*Good Ams* (arched back)
 95x5
 115x5
 135x5
 165x5
 185x5
 205x5

*Platform Deads* (Inzer on, sumo, 6" elevation)
 <SLOW progression, edited for sanity>
 405x1
 425x1
 455x1
 475x1
 505x1
 525x1
 555x1
 575x1
 580x1

 Wow, much closer than I thought. Really felt the suit "popping" today. I thought I'd lose a solid 50 pounds starting lower. 20 isn't bad at all.

*GHR*
 5 sets of 12

 I can almost smell an elite November total.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 8, 2004)

A 580 platform dead? Holy sh*t man, that's f*cking insane as usual. Keep up the hard work! 

How's your diet these days?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 8, 2004)

5000-5500 calories a day, generally. I'm going to change it up come late September, though. I need to get down to 198 so I can total elite. Elite as a 220 is too much.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 9, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Yay for fun days.

*Close-grip Incline*
5 sets of 5 with 185

*Reverse Band Press* (shirt on)
315xNT
345x1
365x1
385x1
405x1
415x1

*Elbows Out Skulls*
2 sets of 6 with 130
2 sets of 4 with 140

*Side Lateral Raise*
4 sets of 6 with 30

w00t!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 12, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

Decided today was the day something big had to happen. After a long, lazy weekend filled with BBQ'd tritips, lasagna and late nights that it was about time I kicked some ass for a change.

*Sumo Stance Good AMs*
135x3
165x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
255x3
275x2 (bleh)

*Deadlifts* (Inzer, sumo, briefs)
405x1
435x1
465x1
495x1
525x1
555x1
585x1
605x1

*Reverse Hypers* (bands added)
3 sets of of 12 with 140
1 set of 12 with 120

Welp. Squatting briefs are definitely neat. Another degree of "pop" comes with them. I'm able to get off the floor even better. 5lb PR. I really need to do a series of videos to give some idea what I'm talking about in the recent powerlifting discussions in training. I can describe it all I want, but seeing is nice. I'd just like to show folks the way squats and deadlifts should be done to better complement each other.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice, id love to see some vids.  Thats a damn nice DL, too.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 12, 2004)

Awesome workout SF!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Dan.

I weighed in at 211. I really don't feel like losing weight. Luckily nothing is official until November. I may change my mind and be a 220. It'll be hard to total elite that way, though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

How light are you trying to get for your competition in Nov.?  The 220lb class would probably be pretty tough, huh?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 12, 2004)

I would like to weigh 198 on the button. But I don't care to lose 10ish pounds at the moment, so I figure I'll just do what I do and if I stick with my 198 idea, I'll crash diet sometime. I don't know, frustrating stuff.

The 220 class would be rough. I'm thinking I can get a 1600 total, and that's much lower on the scale as a 220 than if I were a 198.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, my freind competed at 220....It can be a tough class.  You would do well at 198.  You could probably crash diet the week out and drop water, although he what he would always do was give himself an enema because he said that if he dropped water and crashed dieted he may lose some strength but everyone has about 10lbs of shit they can get rid of that wont impact his energy level.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 12, 2004)

Man that sounds scary. It shouldn't but it does.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Holy shit!  Literally...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy shit!  Literally...




yeah, you can buy the stuff at the drug store, I believe that is where he used to get it.  Anyway, you ball it up and shove it up your A-hole and it expands, losens you up and then shit starts flying out of ya.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey SF,
I actually am thinking that I should drop down to 198 to be competitive.  Realistically, I've got a decent amount of fat to lose around my tummy (joys of a software engineer and having a desk job).  Its weird I tell ya... legs, chest and arms are muscular, and low bf... tummy is NOT.  I'm going to pay attention to how my change in diet impacts my strength.  Thus far, no difference.  Felt strong yesterday -- 495 came up about has hard as it did when I left on vacation.  I am hoping to get 505 next week.

As always, keep my posted, and keep up the great work.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Mixed my order up.

*Bench of Death*
135x76

*Uprights*
4 sets of 6 with 105

*Front Raise*
3 sets of 4 with 30

*DB Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 100

Was going to do triceps but I was dead. BoD killed me again.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Holy shit dude, awesome BoD!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, that is killer.  way to go!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats out of control...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

Just for the sake of everyone's responses, I will define the BoD.

You start benching. When you need a break, you hold the bar at lockout. You start repping again. Wash, rinse, repeat.

I don't want to pass off that I got on the bench and ripped out 76 reps in a row, nonstop. Generally I'll hold at lockout for 10-15 seconds and start again. Eventually you just fail and you get pinned by whatever weight is on the bar. At the gym this really sucks and i embarrassing. In the dungeon you use safety pins to escape and nobody but the cat knows anything.


And I'll kill that 24 toed bitch if she says anything.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

right, it is like breathing squats.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Today I weighed 209.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

Is that good or bad?  I thought you didn't want to diet anymore?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, it's not bad or good, really. I just randomly weigh myself. I'm not trying to drop weight, but I wouldn't complain if I magically camped at 198 either.

I feel most comfortable between 205-210, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Bench of Death
> 135x76
> 
> Uprights
> ...


Damn man, 3 sets of 4 with the 30's for front raises? That bench of death must have wiped you out!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Shit yeah. Shoulders were about ready to go on strike. It's a miracle I got anything at all on the uprights.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm going to follow the recent trend everyone's following that MonStar started. I'm killing this journal and starting a new one. Don't post in this thread anymore or your babies will be born naked!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I think I will post, just because it would be REALLY fuqqed up if my baby came out in a tux.


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Atherjen's hot!    I mean...uh...I 'll stop posting here too.


----------

